# Is just me or does my Bully pup look thin?



## MangoDBully (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi! I'm new to the community and would like to learn more about Bullies for my pet's well-being!

Been observing my 4-month old pup for weeks now, and I think he looks smaller and thinner compared to his littermates (who have the bulky Bully look). I don't know if its because I regularly take him for short walks that he's losing fat/bulk, or it's more of his predisposition, or maybe he's the one in the right weight/visual range. He's currently around 27 lbs.
























Would be very happy to know what you guys think! Showing his pictures here for reference! Thanks guys!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Has he been to the vet yet? Has he been wormed?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I would ask the same question about being dewormed because of his belly. He does not appear to be too thin. If he stays on schedule he will probably be around 55 pounds when he matures. How big were his parents?
Love those ears! You do know that when his head pops they wont be long and wonky. He is beautiful boy and I wish you many happy years together. Welcome to the forum MangoDBully!

Joe


----------



## obazinau (Nov 17, 2021)

kinda if u want her thick her try different foo until you find one that works for her


----------



## MangoDBully (Nov 17, 2021)

EckoMac said:


> Has he been to the vet yet? Has he been wormed?


Yes. He's consistently dewormed every 2 weeks and has completed all shots.


----------



## MangoDBully (Nov 17, 2021)

jttar said:


> I would ask the same question about being dewormed because of his belly. He does not appear to be too thin. If he stays on schedule he will probably be around 55 pounds when he matures. How big were his parents?
> Love those ears! You do know that when his head pops they wont be long and wonky. He is beautiful boy and I wish you many happy years together. Welcome to the forum MangoDBully!
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe!

Yea, he constantly gets dewormed every 2 weeks, so I was thinking maybe it's not worms? But maybe I'm wrong. Will have him dewormed again today and see if it makes any difference.

This is the dad.










As for the mother, I lost her pictures but she's in the Standard range, and I get to see her often since she belongs to my girlfriend's brother.

Thanks for the warm welcome and the compliment about the ears! We really didn't want it cropped even if others wanted to coz we like how he looks with them!

I'm really hoping he pops beautifully! Thank you!


----------



## MangoDBully (Nov 17, 2021)

obazinau said:


> kinda if u want her thick her try different foo until you find one that works for her


Yep! Was also thinking of experimenting with the food and see if he matches well with others.


----------



## MyEmmyM (Nov 19, 2021)

MangoDBully said:


> Hi! I'm new to the community and would like to learn more about Bullies for my pet's well-being!
> 
> Been observing my 4-month old pup for weeks now, and I think he looks smaller and thinner compared to his littermates (who have the bulky Bully look). I don't know if its because I regularly take him for short walks that he's losing fat/bulk, or it's more of his predisposition, or maybe he's the one in the right weight/visual range. He's currently around 27 lbs.
> View attachment 90720
> ...


My first thought in reaction to pics was that your gorgeous pup may have worms. My rescue Pit had been dewormed but after 2 months she began to have diarrhea and I also spotted worms wiggling in her stool. Bring pup to vet, deworming is tricky with pups. Beautiful pup!


----------



## MangoDBully (Nov 17, 2021)

MyEmmyM said:


> My first thought in reaction to pics was that your gorgeous pup may have worms. My rescue Pit had been dewormed but after 2 months she began to have diarrhea and I also spotted worms wiggling in her stool. Bring pup to vet, deworming is tricky with pups. Beautiful pup!


Yea, i'm looking into that as well. Had him dewormed again last week. Hopefully, that shows improvement. Thanks!


----------



## antione197141 (Jan 14, 2022)

MangoDBully said:


> Yea, i'm looking into that as well. Had him dewormed again last week. Hopefully, that shows improvement. Thanks!


Try a raw diet it will definitely put on pounds that he or she needs try raw ground beef raw oatmeal raw eggs with the shells in it sour cream for digestive system try this three times a week and watch the difference give your dog a clove of garlic to keep away fleas and parasites a pinch of cinnamon is good for them also


----------

